# Licuadora Osterizer de 3 velocidades



## gustavotaborda (Ago 2, 2013)

Soy tecnologo en electrónica y me gustaría aprender mas sobre embobinados, y pues tengo una licuadora osterizer de 3 velocidades que me gustaria reparar, y por ello me dirijo a ustedes para saber mas del tema como por ejemplo: al destapar la licuadora se ve a simple vista que el enbobinado del estator esta quedado ya que se encuentra negro y como desesmaltado. 
Mi pregunta es si se quema el enbobinado del estator tambien se quema el embobinado del rotor y como se prueban estos dos para saber si efectivamente estos estan quemados muchas gracias


----------



## dearlana (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola gustavotaborda:

Utiliza una carga serie de alto vataje:

Por ejemplo: Una plancha de planchar.

Si el estator y/o el rotor no están totalmente en corto: Se pondrá a girar más lento de lo normal y se calentará un poco.

Luego la paras y tocas el estator y el rotor:

El más caliente es el mejor que está de los dos.

Deberás bobinar primero el otro.

-------------------------------------------------

Lo ideal sería disponer de un modelo similar nuevo y comparar las impedancias. 

Pero como eso no es siempre posible, el truco que te indiqué más arriba, vale.

Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 7, 2013)

Busca que te prueben el rotor en una casa de bobinados, si esta malo bobinarlo es muy complicado para quien nunca lo hizo, si queres aprender pues a despegar alambre siempre haciendo un diagrama con numero de espiras y sentido asi como posicion del bobinado respecto al colector, el estator ya es muy basico y se hace con una formaleta, chauuuuuuuu


----------

